# Clutch Changeout 95 4x4 Pickup



## Samahi72 (Feb 14, 2008)

Don't know what to do. Just picked up a 95 pickup 4x4. 4 Cylinder. It has 105K original on it. Very good condition for its age. It was owned by a older lady who just used it around the ranch. 

Clutch seems perfectly fine but I am sending the truck up to Anchorage Alaska for my grandson. My dilema is to leave it as is or just replace it to be on the safe side. My grandson doesn't have the tools or mechanical know how (yet) to tackle this job.

If I do replace it, is it easier to pull the engine or is it easier to drop the transfer case and tranny?

Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Typically, the transmission and transfer case is removed to change the clutch. This also entails removing the exhaust Y-pipe and the crossmember with torsion bars, which means a wheel alignment will have to be performed, afterwards. Of course, this job is best done on a lift with a good transmission jack; the trans and transfer case is assembly is pretty heavy! If you remove the engine to do it, you will also need to lower or remove the front axle because the oil pan will not clear it. It's also a real pain to get the the engine and trans lined up at during the installation and you'll need a floor jack under the bellhousing to help with this (as well as at least another person). Make sure you use a quality clutch (Nissan use to offer a "Key Value" clutch kit made by Valeo that was OEM quality and competitively priced; it came with the disc, plate, throwout bearing and pilot bushing (make sure you replace the bushing).


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 5, 2009)

I know this is an old post, and I mean no offense by contradicting the previous post but....

You don't have to remove or lower the differential housing to remove the motor. After you disconnect the transmission completely, and remove the radiator, the motor will slide up and out -- with a little bit of cussing and swearing. No need to tear into the differential housing.

I have a 4WD '94 D21 with the KA24E engine and 5spd manual trans. I replaced my motor and trans with a '93. Been there, done it.


----------

